# Need to advice



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hello, I'm new here, but then again, I have never needed to know about Pigeons! I'm in Northern British Columbia Canada, and it's not really baby season around here, (it's snowing today!) but my husband brought me home a abandoned baby pigeon yesterday. He works in a pulpmill and this little guy somehow got him self inside a room inside the mill. From what I can tell from comparing him to pictures I found on this site, he's about 2 weeks old. They left him and watched for the parents but none came around, then they looked everywhere for the nest, again, nothing could be found. Its a mystery how he even got there. Anyway, I figured out how to feed him using the syringe with the end cut off and a cover with the hole, and he has taken to that really well. Right now he's getting fine gruel type oatmeal, and I'll go out today and get the baby bird formula from the pet store. (I live in the country, it's about a 45 minute drive to get anything). Now the problem I am having it that this little guy was walking around in a area of the mill where he was in some really smelly stuff. He smells terrible, and I think he could use a good bath, but I have no idea how to do that, or if I should do that. I've wiped him gently with a warm damp rag, but he still smells and has bits of something on him, I suspect its off the floor of the room he was in. Truely this guy smells like the pulpmill and if you've ever smelled a pulpmill, you'll know what I mean! Any suggestions? 
Also... how much should he eat in a feeding? I'm feeding him and then checking the front part that should get bigger, but how much should he get? Please keep in mind I have never been anywhere near a pigeon, I truely have no clue about these things. I will take any advice I can get!!


----------



## shrihari ramesh (Feb 16, 2012)

this is very very important.DON'T GIVE HIM A BATH.he is only 2 yrs old and he/she should be given warmth.and plz don't bathe him.


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, I won't bath him, thanks! I need lots of advice, so anything else you can tell me, please do!


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

hope13135 said:


> Ok, I won't bath him, thanks! I need lots of advice, so anything else you can tell me, please do!


I found a vid that maybe can help you with feeding him, this is part 2 you can look for part 1 of the video to see what to feed him.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for rescuing him! Happy to see some British Columbians on this forum  

I'm not entirely sure how you could give him a bath since adult pigeons usually just jump into the water themselves to have a bath. I would just use the damp towel a few times a day and hopefully the smell will go away soon. It's also worth noting that damp pigeons sometimes give off a smell too.

As far as feeding goes, if you can't get to the pet store anytime soon, you can feed them defrosted frozen peas and they work good as well!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Feed him just til the crop feels soft and squishy, not hard. Make sure the food is warm but not hot. The baby also needs to be kept warm or he won't be able to digest the food properly, which can cause crop problems. If he is 2 weeks old, you can feed him 3 or 4 times daily, but only after the crop empties. If he still has food in his crop, then wait for it to empty before giving more food. Do you have a heating pad that you can keep him on, set on low, with a layer of towel over it?


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

hope13135 said:


> He smells terrible, and I think he could use a good bath, but I have no idea how to do that, or if I should do that.


I have washed 2 week old baby pigeons if they were very dirty, nothing bad happened to them, but I would do that only when he looks otherwise healthy and well fed. Also, are you sure he is 2 weeks old already? 

If or when you wash him, don't use any soap or detergents. I would try at first to wash him just in warm water with a bit of salt and vinegar. Or you can use special bath salts for pigeons.

Anyway I think that shouldn't be your first priority, unless you believe he has a very toxic substance on his feathers.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not see a problem with bathing him at this age as well..esp if it is in a warm draft free room..keep him on a heating pad under his cage or box while he dries.. warm water with just a bit of baby soap and rub his feathers...pat dry and return to the warm cage or box.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...if there is dirt or oil on him/her, it would be beneficial to bathe him. I agree with John and Shrihari...you do not want to do this to an ill baby...because that will cause problems from becoming chilled (they can develop pneumonia quite easily). 

BUT, as SW says...IF you can do it in a VERY WARM room, meaning at least 23 degrees C or 80 degrees F, and dry him off significantly with a towel and then a hairdryer set on low and held about 2 feet away from him/her (no closer)...get the Pigeon at least 'half-dry' then keep her/him in that very warm space (heating pad under a layer of towel is a very good suggestion) until completely dry...

It will actually be beneficial to the Pigeon because if the feathers are grimy and oily....right now they are not providing the warmth and insulation the baby needs.

Can you post a photo ? And thank you, both of you, and the other workers at the mill, too...for caring !

In the absence of baby formula, thawed frozen peas, as mentioned, will work when hand-fed. Also, you can buy HUMAN baby food and feed with syringe (a flavor which has something like rice, corn, lentils, or peas in it).


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

He is doing really well. I have the feeding down to science now!! I got the food from the pet store and he didn't seem to care too much for it at first but he's eating it now. I did bath him but more of a sponge bath thing. I had the heat in the bathroom up and then used the blowdryer to make sure he was good and dry. I also have a towel in the dryer heating while he eats and after he has eaten and I clean him up I wrap him in that and he goes right to sleep!! He sleeps by the woodstove so he stays warm
The guys at the mill who found him are very interested in him and we have video for them so they can check up on his progress!!!
OK my next question may sound silly but keep in mind this is my first 'baby'! 
I feed him every 3 to 4 hours in the day, but how long can he go without eating at night? Should I feed him before I go to bed which is 11 or should I leave him after his 7 at night feeding?? He's sleeping really well and I don't know if I should wake him or not? 
I'll post a picture of him tomorrow I could be way off on the age, you can straighten me out!! Also.. Would pigeons be nesting at this time of year?? It's still winter here and I just find it odd that they would be having babies right now.
Thanks for the advice I'll leave you alone now!!! By the way... I call the baby 
Lionel!!!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't think you'd really need to feed after 7 PM. That's around the same time my breeders feed the youngsters for the last time for the day.


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome thanks so much for responding get right away. I can go to bed now and not fret about the little guy!!


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome thanks so much for responding right away. I can go to bed now and not fret about the little guy!!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

No problem! It's the same thing in the wild. The feral pigeons can't find food after 7 o clock or so cause the sun sets and they can't see. So that's around the same time the last time pigeons feed their young, in the wild and in our lofts. Usually you want to feed in 3 hour intervals.

9 AM, 12 PM, 3 PM, 6 PM 

and I think that should be fine in my honest opinion. Apart from hand feeding, when he gets a bit bigger you want to leave some seeds around and make pecking movements. This will get the youngster to start pecking at seeds himself and soon he won't be relying on being hand fed.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Fantastic !!!...sounds like the baby is doing great, and you are doing a good job. 

Things are going well....keep an eye on his activity level and alert us if anything changes (if for example, he/she begins to _not_ want to eat...or he seems tired a lot, eyes closed...if his feathers seem fluffed up all the time.....things like this).

Is the video on YouTube or somewhere ? If not online, can you post a photo of him/here here ? (go to 'go advanced', scroll down the next page and click 'attachments').


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is a picture of Lionel, I can't put the video on because it's on my husbands phone!! Lionel is good, he ate a good breakfast this morning, and then went back to bed. do they do that normally? He eats, he walks around while I'm cleaning up and then he's tired again. 
When should I try and get him to eat on his own? I tried to show him how to peck at the floor at seed, but he has no interest at all, he doesn't even seem to notice I"m doing it.I've tried to dip his beak in the water, but again, not much interest in it.
Can anyone tell if he is about the age I thought he was by the picture? I think he looks like the 2 week old I saw in a picture. 
I have no idea if this will work or not.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's a cute little guy, and maybe 2 to 21/2 weeks I think. But he has a lot of feather loss, which would make me feel that maybe he should be treated for canker.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It will be another two weeks before he eats or trys to eat on his own..but it does not hurt to put the crock of grains in front of him and peck at them with your finger..esp when he is hungry..which seems like all the time some times with these guys.. he could be a bit older but behind in size too. I would treat for canker just in case as jay3 has said.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree he could be a bit older, but hard to tell in his condition.


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

What is canker? I looked it up but i really don't understand. The picture of lionel shows him after he ate but i hadn't washed him up yet so the yellow on his beak is food. Where do i get medication for it, do i get it at a feed store or the vet?
Thank you all so much for all for your help i can't tell you how much i appreciate it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Bird supply places. Or sometimes you ca get it at tropical fish stores. Fishzole, which is Metronidazole. Or something that is JUST Metronidazole, and nothing else in it. You could call around. He has a lot of feathers missing that shouldn't be, all over. It can be caused from stress, or in young birds, passed from the parents when they feed him.


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks, I will go tomorrow and find some. How much should I give him, and can I mix it in his food?
We seem to have a whole new problem now, I fed him at 4 and then when i got him for his last feeding at 8, his crop didn't look like it had emptied at all, and I don't know if I noticed it before, but it felt hot to me. He acted hungry but I didn't give him anything, that crop just didn't look right. Did I feed him too much in the 4 o'clock feeding and now it's stuck? I read on a different spot to give him water with baking soda in it, should i do that? He did poop and really wanted to eat and was running around. Would this be from the canker? I admit I am concerned, I don't want to do him harm.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

hope13135 said:


> We seem to have a whole new problem now, I fed him at 4 and then when i got him for his last feeding at 8, his crop didn't look like it had emptied at all[...]


That's very bad. You shouldn't feed him anything until the crop empties. 
Read these pages too.

http://www.avianweb.com/slowcrop.html
http://cockatiels4u.tripod.com/slowcrop.htm
http://www.ehow.com/how_4471872_treat-slow-crop.html

He may need more heat to help him digest he food, but if he already has enough heat, don't overdo it!

Other things that may help: 

Gently massaging the crop.

Giving him apple sauce, or apple cider vinegar, I've even heard of people using pieces of stewed apple. This will help prevent the food from turning sour in the crop.

Giving digestive enzymes. One option seems to be papaya. If you were already feeding a formula that contains digestive enzymes, that may not be needed.

For rehydration, a solution of warm water with a pinch of salt and baking soda. I wouldn't add sugar or honey as in this situation it would only feed the bacteria in the crop.

Or even better, on other forums I read people will inject a mix of Ringer's solution with glucose. This helps feed and rehydrate the baby bypassing the crop, until the crop problem is solved. 

I haven't done it myself, but it doesn't seem very difficult. This is a video of how to vaccinate pigeons against PMV, you just need to do the same with the rehydration and glucose solution.






If the crop doesn't empty soon and you think you can manage that, I'll search for details.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I think all of that is good information, but perhaps too much information. No need to sound the alarm quite yet.

Also, we don't know for sure if he has any canker. The suggestion to medicate for it was more to cover all of our bases.

Back to the more immediate situation: A slow-moving crop is not great news. But don't panic, it is manageable.
You made the right decision not to feed again. One should not feed when the crop has not emptied well.

OK...Let's start with Jondove's first 2 suggestions; they are the most common next steps to take:

1) Keep your pal _nice and warm_, and do some crop massaging gently with your fingers.

2) get some applesauce and feed him just a bit of it, warmed. Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) is also a good alternative. Just a small drop of ACV mixed with about 1cc (1ml) of warmed water. Give Lionel only a bit of either the applesauce or ACV Water. Maybe .3cc. Both of these 'correct' the pH in the crop and can sort of 'jump-start' a slow crop and get the food moving through again.

3) Post a photo of Lionel and his crop. Let's see what it looks like....

Here is where the news is still good: he is still active, and still begging to be fed, and still pooping. All of this is good. Let's start with the first 2 steps and report back and tell us how things are going.


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

It is quite early here, and I woke up at 4 this morning thinking poor little Lionel may not have survived the night. Last night I did get a very tiny bit of acv in him, but wow, he did not like that at all!! He went in for what he thought was food, and it wasn't! After that i did the massage very carefully, and made sure his bed was nice and warm and put him in hoping for the best.
Fast forward to this morning, and I warmed up some more acv, and went to get him. Yup, he survived! I had a look at this crop and it's way down, not empty, but it's really close. I still see a bit of puffyness there, but compared to last night, it looks really good. He also pooped as soon as I put him down, that's a good sign right? So I only gave him a tiny bit of the acv, and again... he isn't happy about it, bit I know some got in there. I massaged him again, warmed up his bed, and put him back in. Then a emergency call to my husband who is a shift worker and is on his way home, told him we need baby applesauce, and he is picking it up.
Now, when I get Lionel up later, should I give him only applesauce if his crop is empty? Or should I mix some in with his food? Should I always mix a bit of applesauce in from now on? 
Again, thanks so much for all the help and advise from everyone.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Of course you should start feeding him again, IF the crop is empty. A little applesauce mixed in with the food won't hurt.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hope13135 said:


> It is quite early here, and I woke up at 4 this morning thinking poor little Lionel may not have survived the night. Last night I did get a very tiny bit of acv in him, but wow, he did not like that at all!! He went in for what he thought was food, and it wasn't! After that i did the massage very carefully, and made sure his bed was nice and warm and put him in hoping for the best.
> Fast forward to this morning, and I warmed up some more acv, and went to get him. Yup, he survived! I had a look at this crop and it's way down, not empty, but it's really close. I still see a bit of puffyness there, but compared to last night, it looks really good. He also pooped as soon as I put him down, that's a good sign right? So I only gave him a tiny bit of the acv, and again... he isn't happy about it, bit I know some got in there. I massaged him again, warmed up his bed, and put him back in. Then a emergency call to my husband who is a shift worker and is on his way home, told him we need baby applesauce, and he is picking it up.
> Now, when I get Lionel up later, should I give him only applesauce if his crop is empty? Or should I mix some in with his food? Should I always mix a bit of applesauce in from now on?
> Again, thanks so much for all the help and advise from everyone.


because his crop was slow, I would do half apple sauce unsweetend baby apple sauce and his food and do not over fill the crop. I would do this for the whole day today and perhaps smaller portions but more feedings. keep him warm and massage his crop every once in awhile while when he is warm and resting.. but not too warm or overheated.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, excellent job...really great news that the crop is emptying.

NOW....you need to begin Lionel on antibiotic. Can you get some ? Penicillin, Ampicillin, Trimeth Sulpha ('Triple Sulpha'), Cipro/Baytril, Amoxycillin/Clavamox/Augmentin, Cephalexin, Ceclor....any of these ? In human or pet grade.

These are usually prescription. A farm animal supply store may have one or two, so if you know of any nearby you should call and ask. You should also ask any friends and your husband needs to ask the people he works with. Perhaps someone has some left-over prescription of an antibiotic.

This is really important....you need to secure it quickly. Another option is to contact any CA Pigeon supply places online (call, do not e-mail) and have them overnight ship some.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

This guy in CA sells Trimeth Sulpha and Amoxycillin. 

See if he can overnight ship:

http://www.northstardoves.com/Pigeon Diseases and Treatments.html


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

I gave Lionel a little bit of applesause mixed in with a little bit of very runny food. His crop was empty and he really wanted more, but I stuck with the little bit. I don't think he likes the applesauce, but he took it anyway,
I have left over antibiotics from one of my cats, but it's called Antirobe Aquadrops and under that it says clindamycin hydrochloride solution, antibiotic for dogs and cats. Can i use that? If so, how much of should I use?
Would I mix it in his food? 
I will feed him small amounts today, and feed him every 3 hours instead of 4, does that sound right?


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

hope13135 said:


> I will feed him small amounts today, and feed him every 3 hours instead of 4, does that sound right?


Feeding less and more often is a good idea, but the exact interval depends on how much or how little you feed him and how the food is moving through the crop.

It's a delicate balance between feeding too little (especially that you made the formula thinner), in which case he will soon become very weak, and feeding too much, like it already happened.

So I'd say it's better to try to "feel" the situation and act accordingly. Just feed him every time the crop empties, you'll soon find the right interval yourself. If things seem to go well, start gradually feeding him more and make the formula thicker again.
He needs all the nutrition he can get now, especially that he didn't get any food for a while.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hope13135 said:


> I gave Lionel a little bit of applesause mixed in with a little bit of very runny food. His crop was empty and he really wanted more, but I stuck with the little bit. I don't think he likes the applesauce, but he took it anyway,
> I have left over antibiotics from one of my cats, but it's called Antirobe Aquadrops and under that it says clindamycin hydrochloride solution, antibiotic for dogs and cats. Can i use that? If so, how much of should I use?
> Would I mix it in his food?
> I will feed him small amounts today, and feed him every 3 hours instead of 4, does that sound right?


at his age 4 times a day would be fine..for today with the apple sauce 5 times would be fine... go to four if the crop is working normal. when going to normal feedings amount is about 15 mls per feeding if the crop is empty.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think getting him on Metronidazole would be better than starting him on an antibiotic. And both would be a bit much at his age.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaye said:


> I think all of that is good information, but perhaps too much information. No need to sound the alarm quite yet.
> 
> *Also, we don't know for sure if he has any canker. The suggestion to medicate for it was more to cover all of our bases.*
> 
> ...




Jaye, there is a good chance that he does have canker. The feather loss sure looks like it. It was not just to cover all our bases, as you have put it.
We don't know that he needs antibiotics because his crop slowed, but you are suggesting them.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> I think getting him on Metronidazole would be better than starting him on an antibiotic. And both would be a bit much at his age.


We are going to disagree here, then.

I can only refer you to Helen&Moga's thread....with a baby of this age, after a slow-emptying crop....even if the crop seems to be kicking in after the acv/massage/applesauce treatment...the likelihood that something has been compromised is VERY high.

I seriously, seriously suggest you start one of my suggested antibiotics.

Staring Metronidazole _alone_.... if there was crop stasis or any possibility of aspiration whatsoever...is taking a very big risk. It might treat the canker, but IMHO that isn't the biggest danger at this point.

Yes, it will help for canker....and if canker is there, then start both Metro and one of the other antibiotics. Lionel is now 10+ days old...that's good enough for double meds.
But my suggestions are to prevent an infection due to aspiration or stasis from getting hold. And this needs to be done very quickly....


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

Lionel is doing really well, thanks so much to everyone for the help. I have been feeding him small amounts with a bit of applesauce mixed in,and not feeding him again until his crop is empty. It seems to be about 3 hours between feeding.
He is really hungry when its time to eat, but also settles well when finished.
I called a feed store close by and they have what i need for canker and will pick it up tomorrow.
For now I'm just happy he's doing so well. I had no idea how much work one tiny little guy could be so much work.!!!!! He is a sweet little one though. 
Again, thank you so much.


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry i didn't see the above post when i posted. Jaye, do you know if it is safe for me to give lionel the antibiotics that i said i have leftover from my cat? Antirobe aquadrops?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If the feed store has any Trimeth Sulpha or Amoxycillin, or even/at least Nystatin or medistatin....please get some of that as well. I really suggest you do this.

I will say no more on the subject, I have made my case above; and a recent similar thread also, unfortunately...did as well. Not trying to be a blowhard here or start an argument...I am just saying in my experience I have seen this situation enough to know that there are underlying dangers which are not readily apparent....

I am unfamiliar with clindamycin usage in birds, it is not a typical avian-prescribed med; although I read it can be a substitute for Penicillin in certain instances. 

Best of luck with Lionel, you have done well by him so far....


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks, he is a going concern!! I will definitely check to see if they have what you suggest.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jaye said:


> We are going to disagree here, then.
> 
> *I can only refer you to Helen&Moga's thread.*...with a baby of this age, after a slow-emptying crop....even if the crop seems to be kicking in after the acv/massage/applesauce treatment...the likelihood that something has been compromised is VERY high.
> 
> ...



Sorry Jaye, but you don't know why that other bird died. They could have aspirated him during feeding. You can't possibly know why he died.


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

Update on Lionel..... He is doing really well, after yesterday with smaller but more feedings, he got up this morning and he was back to our "normal".
He has been eating well, his crop is doing all the right things.
I'm sure I don't have to tell anyone how relieved i am.
Thanks everyone for all the help and support, i don't know how i would have made it this far without it.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

Great news, he should be almost 3 weeks old by now, soon he'll be eating on his own. You should begin to throw some seeds in front of him, he'll start to pick them, even though at first he might not be able to swallow. 

He might already be able to start drinking water by himself, they learn that more easily. Not that he needs extra water, if he's still on the formula he probably gets too much water anyway.

Any updates on the feather loss? In this other thread, Metronidazole seemed to help, or it was just a coincidence...


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

All is well on the Lionel front, I think. I just wondered what "normal" behavior is for a baby? Lionel eats and then promptly wants to go to bed! He gets up later and wanders around his cage, and now has started to peck for seed. But for the most part, eat eats and sleeps. Do these little guys need stimulation, or some kind of toy?I gave him some plain budgie seed, and also defrosted some peas and corn that I give him on floor and he does get some in his mouth and swallows. He is not at all interested in drinking water on his own, I have shown him the water every time he eats seed, but so far he doesn't drink it. Is that normal? My next question is, I have the meds that I was told to get, turns out the feed store had something but it wasn't pure so I got some at the pet store that they sell for fish. It's exactly the same thing that the girl in the post that jondove pointed me to got. I am putting it in his syringe feedings, but is there another way to give it him to make sure he is getting the full dose? Keep in mind Lionel won't open his mouth so I can put anything in there, I don't want to hurt him, so I honestly don't try all that much. Is there a safe way of opening him up and getting it in there. I was thinking I could put the powder in a pea, and pop it in, but how do I go about doing that?
Thanks so much, I hope it's ok that I keep posting questions ?.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess you know how much medication to put in his feedings? to show them how to drink or just let them know where the water is you dip their beak in the water.. I would give him grains and water in his cage with him in crocks that can not be tipped over. they usually drink after eating grains and only a few times a day.


----------



## hope13135 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm going by the post on the site that jondove mentioned, and it was 25 grams a day for a week. The vial comes with a 100 gram spoon, so I'm cutting that into 4 so i can get the 25. 
Should I not use budgie seed? I don't know what you mean by grains. I have wild bird seed as well, would that be better but take out the sunflower and niger seeds? I have oatmeal and flax seeds, would that work better?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hope13135 said:


> I'm going by the post on the site that jondove mentioned, and it was 25 grams a day for a week. The vial comes with a 100 gram spoon, so I'm cutting that into 4 so i can get the 25.
> Should I not use budgie seed? I don't know what you mean by grains. I have wild bird seed as well, would that be better but take out the sunflower and niger seeds? I have oatmeal and flax seeds, would that work better?


a pigeon mix for pigeons would be ideal or make your own, here is what is an example of what is in a pigeon mix.

Contains: Canada Peas, Red Milo, White *****, Maple Peas, Oat Groats, Austrian Peas, Whole Wheat, Safflower Seed, White Millet, Red Millet, Canary Seed, Vetch, Buckwheat, Rice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

hope13135 said:


> All is well on the Lionel front, I think. I just wondered what "normal" behavior is for a baby? Lionel eats and then promptly wants to go to bed! He gets up later and wanders around his cage, and now has started to peck for seed. But for the most part, eat eats and sleeps. Do these little guys need stimulation, or some kind of toy?I gave him some plain budgie seed, and also defrosted some peas and corn that I give him on floor and he does get some in his mouth and swallows. He is not at all interested in drinking water on his own, I have shown him the water every time he eats seed, but so far he doesn't drink it. Is that normal? My next question is, I have the meds that I was told to get, turns out the feed store had something but it wasn't pure so I got some at the pet store that they sell for fish. It's exactly the same thing that the girl in the post that jondove pointed me to got. I am putting it in his syringe feedings, but is there another way to give it him to make sure he is getting the full dose? Keep in mind Lionel won't open his mouth so I can put anything in there, I don't want to hurt him, so I honestly don't try all that much. Is there a safe way of opening him up and getting it in there. I was thinking I could put the powder in a pea, and pop it in, but how do I go about doing that?
> Thanks so much, I hope it's ok that I keep posting questions ?.




No, putting med powders in peas won't work. Giving the pill form would be easier. Split the formula in half, and put it in the first half that you will be sure he will eat.


----------

